# Can anyone ID trigger o-rings on Porter Cable FN250C?



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

Having replaced several trigger valves on this Porter Cable finish nailer, I noticed that in each case the same two o-rings have failed. I tried a pair of neoprene 2.8 mm ID 1.9 mm section o-rings but these were too big. I have on order a few 2 mm ID rings to try. 

eReplacement parts' web site has a good part catalog that includes the trigger valve assembly. It does not specify parts of the trigger valve though.

Can anyone help id these by size or part number? (Red arrow in the photo). The material is the same as the single beige o-ring at lower right.


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

Making another request to ID an o-ring. Can anyone say what type of material is the tan o-ring in the red oval?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.theoringstore.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=367_803_2264


----------



## RyanAA (Jan 1, 2021)

steves7839 said:


> Making another request to ID an o-ring. Can anyone say what type of material is the tan o-ring in the red oval?
> View attachment 630393
> View attachment 630393





steves7839 said:


> Having replaced several trigger valves on this Porter Cable finish nailer, I noticed that in each case the same two o-rings have failed. I tried a pair of neoprene 2.8 mm ID 1.9 mm section o-rings but these were too big. I have on order a few 2 mm ID rings to try.
> 
> eReplacement parts' web site has a good part catalog that includes the trigger valve assembly. It does not specify parts of the trigger valve though.
> 
> Can anyone help id these by size or part number? (Red arrow in the photo). The material is the same as the single beige o-ring at lower right.


Were you able to identify what size these o-rings are? My nailer quit firing, and when I broke it down these two o-rings as well as the one you mentioned in the other post were pretty much disintegrated. I’d prefer to just rebuild vs replace if I could buy just the o-rings.


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

RyanAA said:


> Were you able to identify what size these o-rings are?


I've tried a few sizes from oringsandmore dot com, and have repaired a couple of trigger valves successfully. The size that worked for a Porter-Cable FN250C trigger valve plunger is 2.5mm ID with 1.5mm CS, material EPDM70.


----------



## Flip Mann (Jan 27, 2021)

steves7839 said:


> Having replaced several trigger valves on this Porter Cable finish nailer, I noticed that in each case the same two o-rings have failed. I tried a pair of neoprene 2.8 mm ID 1.9 mm section o-rings but these were too big. I have on order a few 2 mm ID rings to try.
> 
> eReplacement parts' web site has a good part catalog that includes the trigger valve assembly. It does not specify parts of the trigger valve though.
> 
> Can anyone help id these by size or part number? (Red arrow in the photo). The material is the same as the single beige o-ring at lower right.


I am looking for the same ones. I found that on 5 of my FN250C's the two tiny o-rings on the trigger valve STEM were either missing or mangled. I switched for one that had the o-rings intact and voila! no leak.


----------



## Flip Mann (Jan 27, 2021)

steves7839 said:


> Making another request to ID an o-ring. Can anyone say what type of material is the tan o-ring in the red oval?
> View attachment 630393
> View attachment 630393





steves7839 said:


> Making another request to ID an o-ring. Can anyone say what type of material is the tan o-ring in the red oval?
> View attachment 630393
> View attachment 630393


HI, according to a comment I found, that o-ring is a _1.4mmx2.5mm (NBR) Buna-N 70_ I have them on order from _The O-Ring Store LLC_ the item # is _N1.40x002.5  https://www.theoringstore.com/store/ Not sure if this will work, but we'll see. My suspicion is that the problem lies in the trigger valve pin where the two tiny o-rings are located. (all five of my guns are missing these or are mangled. After switching for a good one the gun stopped hissing at the trigger location._


----------

